# Can I mix and match derailleurs?



## llb_dll (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am a newbee so I am posting in the beginner's corner. I have a old 1990's Specialized Rockhopper that I am doing a budget restore on for my wife. I purchased a Shimano Altus 310 rear derailleur brand new for it and want to change the front as well. I believe it currently has the original old Altus A10 or A120 derailleur on it and I want to replace it with a Shimano Tourney FD-TZ30 front derailleur. Can I mix and match? Will this combo work?

I just want something cheap for the front since the old one is all rusted up. Here is the link for the replacement I am trying to buy: SHIMANO TOURNEY BICYCLE BIKE FRONT DERAILLEUR FD-TZ30 | eBay

Any help or input appreciated ASAP, thanks!


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

Unless something is wrong with the old front derailleur, I'd keep it. Just clean it, lube it, etc.

Yes, you can mix and match.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah it'll be fine, FD's really don't work on a ratio so they will be fine for shifters across the board.


----------



## llb_dll (Aug 28, 2011)

Alright, maybe i'll just sand down the old one and repaint it since I am repainting the bike? Thanks everyone! Also, does anyone if grip shifters are unversal? I have a 1999-2000ish Cannondale M400 and a friend of mine is giving me some NEW SRAM grip shifts. Can I use them? They are the same speeds (3speed/7speed). Or do I need to have an Sram setup? I know the bike has SXT derailleurs.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

^ what pfox 90 said.

In summary:

Front Derailleur : any shifter, any derailleur
Rear Derailleur : SRAM needs SRAM. Shimano can use a Shimano specific SRAM or Shimano.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Shifters aren't universal. I said that FD's don't work on a ratio, however, RD's do. And of course shimano and sram work on different ratios. Lower ended sram shifters sometimes are compatible with shimano equipment, so you would have to tell us what exactly model your sram shifters are.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

llb_dll said:


> Alright, maybe i'll just sand down the old one and repaint it since I am repainting the bike?


sand and repaint a derailleur? eh? It should just be chrome plated. Clean it off with a degreaser and water and then WD 40 to remove any tarnish and caked on stuff, then apply grease/lube.

If you must, the tourney will be fine.


----------



## llb_dll (Aug 28, 2011)

pfox90, these are the shifters: SRAM 3.0 ESP 3/7-SPEED TWIST/GRIP SHIFTERS SHIFT SET | eBay


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

llb_dll said:


> pfox90, these are the shifters: SRAM 3.0 ESP 3/7-SPEED TWIST/GRIP SHIFTERS SHIFT SET | eBay


That won't work with a Shimano derailleur. You'd need a SRAM derailleur for those.

Look for the SRAM Attack twist shifters, SRAM Centera, or SRAM MRX twist shifters.
Look for the Shimano Revo twist shifters.

Or you can get a SRAM rear derailleur.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

I had SRAM MRX comps running a Shimano Alivio RD on my old cheapie bike, shifted butter smooth, and was more reliable than a tank.

I'd recommend the Alivio rear over the Altus any day.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

pfox90 said:


> Shifters aren't universal. I said that FD's don't work on a ratio, however, RD's do.


Sure there's a ratio. You pull a certain amount of cable at the lever. The cage moves a certain distance. How is that not a ratio?

And these days with both nine- and ten-speed models out there, I'm not convinced that there aren't also some incompatibilities.


----------



## bakly (May 31, 2011)

Also can you use a 9 spd dr to replace an 8 spd stock one? I think I've heard you can...


----------



## supremate (Aug 4, 2009)

regarding the 1990 Rockhopper base frame: why not keeping an eye on some nice parts from the time around 1990 like some Deore DX for very few money? Might make a class build with a lot of style...


----------

